# Clutch lock spring not being locked by drive lever - Craftsman 247.88790



## neville.sequeira (Jan 25, 2016)

Snowblower model: Craftsman 247.88790

Seems like the clutch lock cam is not making its way into proper position to be able to interlock with the clutch lock spring (plate).

Seems like the cam needs to rotate into place below the clutch lock spring (plate) so that the plate is held up against the notch in the clutch lever. But that is not happening. Not sure how/when this happened.

Any ideas or guidance about how to resolve this? Please help.

Have verified that the clutch lock spring (plate) is not bent or otherwise deformed. Did this verification by removing the single screw that holds it. Also verified that there is no snow/ice/debris anywhere in/around cam or clutch lock spring etc.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## neville.sequeira (Jan 25, 2016)

Could someone with any hints or help please reply? Please???!!
Another snow storm expected tomorrow. Finding it very difficult to keep holding the auger lever down manually.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

A picture would help tremendously. Many of us look at the parts diagrams and they help but it doesn't compare to an actual photo of the assembled problem area.


----------



## neville.sequeira (Jan 25, 2016)

*Picture*

Thanks for the response. Picture uploaded.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

You just have to figure out if a connection has broken or something has worn out. 

From what I can tell number 3-your clutch/auger lock plate has to rotate to catch the notch. Depress the auger lever then press the drive lever. See if she. The drive lever is pressed the clutch lock plate moves at all. If it doesn't move, try this. 

Tie the auger lever down. Then get down low and watch under you handles and dashboard as you press your drive lever up and down. Look to identify number 4 on your machine and see if it rotates as you press the drive lever up and down. If number 4 rotates then the connection between 4 and 3 is bad. Either part number 4,3,6, or 8 is broken. 

If number 4 does not rotate, see if number 7 rotates. If 7 rotates but 4 does not, that connection, numbers 4,6,7, or 8 has failed. 

So in short, 7 4 and 3 should all move in unison. See where the movement stops


----------



## neville.sequeira (Jan 25, 2016)

Verified that 7, 4 and 3 do rotate (move) in unison when drive lever is moved up and down. I think when drive lever is pushed down, 7 is supposed to rotate and go under 39. Instead, it rotates and just goes against edge of 39.

Removed control panel cover and disassembled various parts around #s 3, 6, 4, 6, 7, 8. Nothing seems to be broken or out of shape.

Willing to do repair or part replacement as required. But currently, for the life of me, can't figure out what needs repair or replacement. Currently I am keeping the auger engaged perpetually using a couple of rubber bands around left handle and auger lever together.

The bigger mystery is how exactly did this happen?

Update: #8 rotates when moving drive lever up and down - but only when auger lever is not down. If auger lever is down, #8 DOES NOT rotate when moving drive lever up and down. However, #8 does rotate when moving the auger lever itself up and down.


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

Look up MTD Service Kit 753-04882C 


The diagram in previous post looks identical. 

With some research, you should be able to find the installation instructions, which should give you some insight as to how the mechanism works.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you look up the service kit Conway provided you get a great picture of the parts. Thanks that helps a lot. 

Judging by what you said and the diagrams. I would bet that where 6 goes through 7 into 8 it broken or loose. Either the Allen head bolt or a stripped thread. That is where your rotating movement is failing. It is tight enough to rotate with no resistance but not tight enough when it meets resistance to engage the lock. 

At this point if you haven't already done so you need to take that side apart.


----------



## neville.sequeira (Jan 25, 2016)

*Resolved!!!*

After looking at the schematic diagrams in detail, I realized that, in the non-engaged position, the clutch lock cam was in a position that is 180 degrees turned on it's axis from the position it should be in. Disassembled it and put it back in the correct position. Everything is fine now.

Thanks for all the help folks. Glad I found this forum!
Happy Valentine's day!


----------

